# Hive move gone bad, need advice



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

pelz said:


> >1 Is there such thing as the wrong time to move a hive? the folks i got the hives from needed to sell due to city ordinance
> _You had little choice on that matter_.
> 
> >2. what could I have done different ? because i know other can learn from this
> ...


----------



## MrHappy (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah, I think you did everything you could have. Wax is fragile and it falls sometimes when transported, especially in large sections, but you didn't have much of a choice. It seems like you did it when it was cold, so that made it as hard as possible. It's just like with a TBH, the wax will come off sometimes. You saved the hive, and they will rebuild.

I've been told by tons of people to make sure the wax is away from the hive for them to strip it. If it's in front of the hive then others will find it and the hive will fight. I have my bees in the back yard so the wax goes in the front under a cover.

You did what you could. There are always bumps along the road, some set us back farther than others.


----------



## Zonker (Mar 10, 2010)

The scary thing is the city ordinance.


----------



## pelz (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, things have calmed down as have I.


----------



## Zonker (Mar 10, 2010)

At my age very few things make my heart pound with excitement, which is one of the reasons I love bee keeping. Capturing a swarm, stopping a fight between hives, that first flow of honey after the harvest, its all just so much fun.


----------

